# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  When after 19 years my life has become a nightmare

## BaldAt20

Hello everyone I hope you feel good or at least much better than I do ...
I'm 19 years old male who lives in Poland (europe), without job ...
My story so far:
When I was 16 I noticed small light spans over my head, of course when I wanted to talk about it everyone laugh on me ... but when I reached 18 years it was noticeable even with your eyes closed, my classmates were saying everyday: Hey you're balding! Look hes balding! No one never ever from anyone I know started to lose hair at this age.
Daily I'm losing over 100 hair ... 90 during shower and rest during day. Walking on streets and looking on other boys at my age or 5-10 years older with plenty of flowing hairs makes me cry and full of hate to my origin. 

About my parents and possible reason about losing my hair ...
My mother and her parents had lots of hair even her brother(56y) and sister(49y)
but after the birth of two children (me and brother) she lost quite a lot of hair even as for woman. But at my age and till he married my father she had tons of black straight and shiny hair. 

And here comes the biggest mess in whole europe ... my father and his family side:
I don't know anything about females besides my father's mom that actually have some hair but my grandfather was always bald, and fat ... he had many health problems like diabetes and few myocardial infarction (caused by tons of animal fats that he ated) on his last he died at age 65 or so.
Same goes to my father he was completely bald at 18 (Norwood 6) and he dont care about his appearance or health ... without my mum he's dead at least 2 times.

So by 100% I'm genetically affected by those terrible gems (high DHT lvl), and I can't actually do anything about it ... I can't afford most of the terribly expensive pills or FUE.
And nearest trycholog (hair doctor) is 2h drive from where I live.
My dad don't want to hear about it because it's too expensive and I should stop acting like *****, my mom is very tired due to work and his bad health but he understands my situation.

Im not impressed by FUE results seen on sites like  http://www.realself.com/fue-hair-transplant and probably thats because most of people cant afford that kind of operation ... especially peoples with norwood 7 (at this state it's impossible to get that many hair form safe zone). And it would be impossible for me to get twice as much hair as i actually have starting from total baldness (pictures below)

Now I'm reading some books about natural cure like rubbing your scalp and hair with oil from olives and using boar brush ... but that seems crazy to me.


The question is when I should kill myself ... before 20 or right after reaching full Norwood 6.

On pictures you can see hair before and after shower

----------


## fred970

I feel bad for you and I completely understand your pain. Maybe my story could give you some hope: https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...d-NW5-from-DPA

Don't kill yourself. There is life after hair loss. And don't have a mental breakdown over it like I did.

Acknowledge that yes, balding at a young age is horrible. Accept that you will get treated worse and feel less confident because of it. 

But that doesn't mean you can do something about it at least partially. You don't have to spend all your 20's bald if you don't want to.

----------


## BaldAt20

What could I do ? I can't accept baldness because I had few serius accidents and my  head have terrible shape. I can't imagine to live a proper life without a long hair. At least twice as much as now. I'm really depressed ... most of people's around me never seen me smiling ...

----------


## fred970

For now I would recommend: minoxidil, finasteride (if you're not afraid) and concealers like Dermmatch or Toppik.

You only have one youth and I suggest you use all the tools (even if they are limited) available to live it to the fullest.

----------


## BaldAt20

should I sell everything to buy all those specifics mentioned here; http://www.gll-getalife.com/entry/ha...n-guide-part-3 ? 
My dream is to live in Japan ... I'm already hallway to go on learning the langue ... but without hair all my childhood dreams go to hell ... I prefer to die ...

----------


## LMS

damn i to am a polish 19 year old with agressive hairloss. i have like a nw3 on one side and a nw4 on the other, not so much diffuse loss.

all i can say is try the regular suspects, fin/minox/ru.  youre diffuse loss makes me think you could gain quite a bit of hair back if you find a treatment that works.

----------


## ThisSucksDude

I get suicidal thoughts too but what kind of existence is one where all you care about is vanity and being superficial? its not a respectable one, it's a meaningless existence. We were all given physical traits out of pure randomness of the universe. Just work on being the best you and being strong.

I started shaving my head 2 years ago because I didn't want to bother with treatments that dont even guarantee success. I still get depressed feelings and i'm still trying to figure what it really is that I need in life but we cant give up.

do you know sia? she's insecure about herself and covers her face during live performances. You should listen to these lyrics, I think we relate with them:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWZGAExj-es

----------


## BaldAt20

> I get suicidal thoughts too but what kind of existence is one where all you care about is vanity and being superficial? its not a respectable one, it's a meaningless existence. We were all given physical traits out of pure randomness of the universe. Just work on being the best you and being strong.
> 
> I started shaving my head 2 years ago because I didn't want to bother with treatments that dont even guarantee success. I still get depressed feelings and i'm still trying to figure what it really is that I need in life but we cant give up.
> 
> do you know sia? she's insecure about herself and covers her face during live performances. You should listen to these lyrics, I think we relate with them:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWZGAExj-es


 Post like those mean nothing for me, you just give up and lose at your own decision, I don't even bother to talk with people's like you. I'll do everything to get my hair back as I still were 12y old. And by everything I mean even selling my organs and If that fails I don't care about life anymore ... hair means everything to me ...

----------


## Artista

*BaldAt20*- Do not allow yourself to be so depressed over this!
The photos you shared with us show that your hair loss is *NOT that bad*.
Being that you are *SO YOUNG at the age of ONLY 19*,
 you WILL experience great NEW hairloss treatments that will surpass what we have today! 
Who knows, maybe even a cure will emerge but NONE of us should be waiting for it!
*
You cannot  ALLOW hairloss  to hold you back from a happy life!*

*Bald',* being that you are so *very YOUNG, you are incredibly naive*.
*You 'cant see around corners' because your brain is NOT FULLY grown yet!*  
*Im not saying this to be insulting or to be condescending to you my friend.*
Those statements made to you from me are* anatomically correct facts*!

*The last part of your brain that grows* is the *Neocortex.*
*When that happens you will get FORESIGHT and the ABILITY to predict the consequences of your actions.*

*BaldAt20, that wont happen until  your about 25 years old!!*
*Thats when a human's brain is then FULLY FORMED.*

When you look back on your life at that age you* WILL understand the realities of life* and that hairloss isn't the worst thing to happen to you.
Again Ill say this,,young guys like you WILL experience much better hairloss treatments or a cure...it could happen sooner than we all think,,but no one really knows when that will be.
Those pics of your hairline are not bad...*others experience much worse hairloss than you.*
One more thing,, Im sure that *you are allowing yourself to become so STRESSED OUT over this!*
Guess what?
*STRESS CAN and WILL, more than likely, cause much more hairloss !*
*That is factually data*...
Take your mind off the idea that hairloss is a life-ender ...*IT IS NOT*

*Calm down BaldAt20 * --stick with us..all will be well..*thats the TRUTH.*

----------


## BaldAt20

> *BaldAt20*- Do not allow yourself to be so depressed over this!
> The photos you shared with us show that your hair loss is *NOT that bad*.
> Being that you are *SO YOUNG at the age of ONLY 19*,
>  you WILL experience great NEW hairloss treatments that will surpass what we have today! 
> Who knows, maybe even a cure will emerge but NONE of us should be waiting for it!
> *
> You cannot  ALLOW hairloss  to hold you back from a happy life!*
> 
> *Bald',* being that you are so *very YOUNG, you are incredibly naive*.
> ...


 I see that you're a great poet ... but most of them had long hair ...
I have heard about that brain forming etc. And that's why elders call anyone under 30 a squirt but I don't care what I would think after 5 years because that would be to late to change anything ... If I couldn't stop losing hair now I should prepare coffin sooner as I were thinking.

Please share with me some good drug stores that sell RU ... I see that stuff is hard

----------


## Artista

*First of all BaldAt20,* 
What I said here- 
"*When that happens you will get FORESIGHT and the ABILITY to predict the consequences of your actions".*
Your response just *shows* that you are so very young and naive.
*This is NOT meant as an insult,,,I am being very OBJECTIVE with you on this*.
Its because I CARE about your life and safety . 
*Years go by SO FAST!*
*Thats another thing that  young people cannot really GRASP.*

Do what you need to do *to survive and be happy.* 

*Before you know it,,something GOOD will come our way regarding hairloss treatments/cures and you WILL BE GLAD that you didn't harm or kill yourself.*
*
Please try to UNDERSTAND what im telling you.* 
*Your life is WORTH IT!*

----------


## Artista

Another thing to clarify...
When you said  *"...elders call anyone under 30 a squirt..."* 
*
Whoever would have said that is ignorant and asinine!* 
That seems to be an *insult to the youth of the our WORLD.*

Dont think that my message to you is said in the same fashion *because it is NOT.*
*I DO care about you!*
*
Again,Im being OBJECTIVE, meaning that what I am talking to you about is FACTUAL DATA.*

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Post like those mean nothing for me, you just give up and lose at your own decision, I don't even bother to talk with people's like you. I'll do everything to get my hair back as I still were 12y old. And by everything I mean even selling my organs and If that fails I don't care about life anymore ... hair means everything to me ...


 If this is truly how you feel then you need to do what you can to get your hands on treatments.  Finasteride and minox are the only things that will help you.  You mentioned RU, but if you are worried about cost then RU isn't the way to go.  Not much more anybody can say.  If hair loss is destroying your life like you explain, then you should be treating it.

----------


## ThisSucksDude

sadfasdfasdf

----------


## diffuse

Go to your GP and ask for a finasteride prescription and cut those pills or order finpecia from an online pharmacy. I don't believe you can't afford it... With a prescription it costs me 20 dollars for 4 months.. I'm from Hungary so that's eastern europe as well. And also you can order  cheap kirkland minoxidil on ebay..

----------


## BaldAt20

> Go to your GP and ask for a finasteride prescription and cut those pills or order finpecia from an online pharmacy. I don't believe you can't afford it... With a prescription it costs me 20 dollars for 4 months.. I'm from Hungary so that's eastern europe as well. And also you can order  cheap kirkland minoxidil on ebay..


 Thanks ... do you see any results? I only have found pictures showing results of RU and they are quite good.

----------


## Artista

*Hello BaldAt20* ,

*Notcoolanymore's response to you was a good one!
"Finasteride and minox are the only things that will help you"*
*
I know that Notcool' has been on those treatments with POSITIVE results.*

*Bald'*-- *I TOO am on Finasteride!* 
This August will be my second year on that med and *YES,* I too have been experiencing positive results and *NO bad side effects!*. I have yet to use _Minoxidil_ but I probably will within the next month or so.

When taking that medication Finasteride, *you MUST stay positive and you MUST be patient*.
As I said before, *STRESS will physically be a negative factor to you.
*
*
Hang in there BaldAt20!!*

----------


## BaldAt20

Well I decided to sell my collection of games and collectible figures ... by that I will be able to buy everything ...

Please correct me if im wrong ... I have made some research over internet where can I buy those products ... si here it goes:

•Proscar (5mg Finasteride) 29 pills producent: MSD - must contact my friend in drugstore since this product is refoundable and on recipe in poland and i don't know if it matters from what company it came form
•Lipogaine Minoxidil 5% form official site only : http://www.lipogaine.com/lipogaine-for-men/
•Regenepure DR Anti-DHT Shampoo (site if curious: http://www.siwewlosy24.pl/sklep/prod...,regenepure_dr)
•Azelaic Acid - 20% (site: http://www.wthexchange.com/znizki-dy...ezpieczne.html)
•RU58841 Raw Powder 10g (site: http://www.aarc-chems.com/ru58841-raw-powder)

If it ends well cost will be like:
Proscar (MSD) - 11$ for 28 tablets 5mg - so its like 112 days of use
Lipogaine - 25$
DR Anti-DHT - ~33$
Azelaic Acid - 20% ~22$
RU58841 10g - 160$ - 10g= 10,000mg => 100mg=100 applications
+ tools needed for mixing RU
Some basic dermaroller around 5-10$
+ 1milion$ for shipping -.-

STILL LOOKING FOR SOME TRUSTABLE SHOPS IN EUROPE WITH GOOD PRICES ... its hard to find something

P.s need opinions on proscar

----------


## Artista

*Hi BaldAt20*!

*Proscar*  like *Propecia* are brand name Finasteride medicines .

I believe that *Spencer Kobren*of the*'Bald Truth Live'* and this forum,* BTT*, uses* Proscar* as well as so many others around the world.  

I personally use a generic Finasteride called *"Dr. Reddy's"*

It is always much better to get a prescription from a doctor than to purchase online meds.
But I am not that knowledgeable on what is true online and which is not true online.

Anyone out there know about purchasing *Finasteride* online?? 

*Be calm BaldAt20!*
You WILL be A-OK!  Thats the truth especially if *you decide* to *STAY POSITIVE.*
Calm down over possible hairloss.   *Stress will hurt  you.*

----------


## BaldAt20

Thanks Arti you're very helpfull person, most of the drugs besides Fin can be bought online but I think it will be safer to contact some hair doctor after they examine my hormone lvls ... DHT can be really high in my case.

►Also i forgot to say that I feel pain over my Vertex area little itchy or burning pain ... sometimes it spreads on other crown areas. Probably i should switch to Revita or Regenepre ASAP

----------


## Artista

*BaldAt20*  Your welcome! Im so glad to see that you are considering the facts here.
*I want you to succeed in life with happiness*. 
I truly am trying to help you on this issue using logic, truth and the realities of all of our lives.

*Acceptance and also staying POSITIVE is very important for you my friend.*
Bald' keep this in mind, 
once you do begin using Finasteride via a certified doctor, you* must stay positive and very patient.*
*More than likely, that medicine will improve your hair. 
*
Ive said this to others, when you start taking Finasteride,
*take it as you would take a daily multivitamin- take it and then  'forget about it'*.     
Meaning that you cannot focus on it. 
*Subconscious concerns and emotional concerns  could very well cause anxieties, stress.
You know what that could do to you!*
When I started taking Fin',  at about 3-1/2 months, I thought that I was starting to see a positive change. 
My wife looked and thought that same thing.
What I did then was* I did not to focus on it*....I stayed positive hoping for the best.
It can take up to a year, maybe 2 years to see a much better improvement to your hair *because it is ONGOING*.
*Depression and stress will cause problems with its use BaldAt20.*

*I wish you luck. 
Cheers! 
*

----------


## Artista

*Hey BaldAt20*,, I begun a finasteride thread back in 2013, 
Some months ago I finally posted  'before and after' pictures of my scalp.
Read the explanation that i gave of my photos that day...
Im much older than you so keep that in mind when looking.
*Here is a link to my 'Artista and Finasteride' thread*...(there are 2 more pics at page 18 too)

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...steride/page15

----------


## BaldAt20

> *Hey BaldAt20*,, I begun a finasteride thread back in 2013, 
> Some months ago I finally posted  'before and after' pictures of my scalp.
> Read the explanation that i gave of my photos that day...
> Im much older than you so keep that in mind when looking.
> *Here is a link to my 'Artista and Finasteride' thread*...(there are 2 more pics at page 18 too)
> 
> https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...steride/page15


 Thanks you really helped me, and I happy to see that it works for you. Great improvement only by fin. This month I'm going to see best doctor in my region and want to talk with him about steroids. Also I must ask him about tud and if it's possible take this instead of fin. 
Next thing is diet including many herbal extracts. Soon I'm going to start a new thread describing some of those. Crushing DHT is one thing second is a proper foods that contains minerals that are essential for proper hair growth.

----------


## Artista

*Hi there BaldAt20 -Just wondering how you are doing this day?*  How are your emotions?
 I hope you are staying *POSITIVE.* *Once again to say-Your hair is not bad.*
*Please let us know.*

----------


## BaldAt20

> *Hi there BaldAt20 -Just wondering how you are doing this day?*  How are your emotions?
>  I hope you are staying *POSITIVE.* *Once again to say-Your hair is not bad.*
> *Please let us know.*


 Well my hair is getting worse everyday, one doctor is a total scammer and second cannot help me because he moved aboard. Still looking for doctor, I'm quite depressed ... must start my treatment asap but everything is aganist me.
Also I was interested in RU58841 but after reading all 75 pages I realized it's not good idea, our body gets addicted then immunizes and final result is even worse.

----------


## GSD

get propecia and dont worry.....

----------


## BaldAt20

> get propecia and dont worry.....


 The problem is that I have to find out how much I can take daily/weekly. I don't want to get sides since I'm already suffering on gynecomastia since I was 8 years old. Getting it bigger can studiously kill my psyche.

Ps can some post me the best confirmed legit and trusted store where I can get finasteride?

----------


## GSD

search for indpharma or alldaychemist...


my opinion is: every 3. day 0.25 fin ist totaly OK

my story:

im balding since 16......... BUT im only NW 2-2,5 yet .  im currently 23,5 years old.    Alopecia isnt so fast at everyones head  :Smile:  
my regimen since 1.1.2015     minox foam at hairline  daily,   0,25 finasteride every 3. day since 2 months. 
(you can order minox foam from kirkland @ ebay from the us.   ist pretty cheap there)

and i feel 100000% better because i know that i do something!!!   SAVE your hair , because your young  and you will have much better opportunities in future....  when you are already bald,  then only hair cloning would help you, but that is far away....


keep your head up....

im getting grey  since the last year....  yeah.......   its pretty cool in combo with AA... but hey   thats life.... we must take it cool and live our life so good as we can

----------


## BaldAt20

> search for indpharma or alldaychemist...
> 
> 
> my opinion is: every 3. day 0.25 fin ist totaly OK


 Many thanks sir but isn't that too low dosage?
Indpharma is weird and alldaychemist offer something like this:
http://www.alldaychemist.com/finpecia.html price is very low

----------


## GSD

i know some guys who ordered it there , but my finasterde is from the local pharmacy.

yes it seems pretty low..  but its science backed, see this: http://www.propecianow.net/wp-conten...tion-curve.jpg

your DHT need around 5-10 days to go back to baseline....


because this , i dont think it will lower much the side effects of lowering DHT  but your body take less drugs and its better for your wallet  :Smile: 

but i think give it a shot...   most people didnt have any sides...

----------


## thejack

Hang in there bald at 20, you have a lot of time ahead of you and a good sense of humour. I have been through the same thing as you; sort out a reliable source of finasteride and be patient...learn and train as much as you can to put yourself in an employable position for what your strengths and interests are. If you are able to fix your problem then in time you will be glad you worked on yourself simultaneously (even though it is very hard when depressed), so when your confidence rises again you can hit the ground running and make some good $$$$

GOOD LUCK

----------


## BaldAt20

Small update, yesterday I went to dermatologist by recommendation of my old GP. Well I paid for visit and she told me what I already knew ... she knew what's going on and told me thats androgenal and I have to take 1mg of propecia daily. I asked her if that isn't too much or if i could take less like 0.25 or at least 0.5 but she smiled and told me to do not mess around with splitting pills and take 1mg. Don't know what to think about it.
 Anyways I finally got my Propecia and 5% minox, and im after my 1st apply. And got a question ... do you always manage to spread 1mg on whole crown ... it was a bit hard for me and i skipped some areas. Also do i need to apply it twice?

And I have found something very interesting ... that already helped a lot of people: Folligen:Emu Oil (+Saw Palmetto) ® 
now need some good shampoo (RegenePure DR) and my journey begins ...

----------


## Vunoo

Hey BaldAt20! I'm the guy from the thread you answered! Now that i read your post, we have so much in common.I think exactly like you, hair is one of my top 3 things for me...

 But unlike you, I started taking finasteride 1mg + minox as SOON as I was 17, you saw how my hair is right now I guess, so maybe if I didn't take these meds, I would've lost most of my hair much likely. Start taking fin as soon as you can man!

 You got skype ? We're both 19 and we have the same thoughts, if u want, we can always talk about this horrible depression we're both having !

----------


## GNX

> And I have found something very interesting ... that already helped a lot of people: Folligen:Emu Oil (+Saw Palmetto) ® 
> now need some good shampoo (RegenePure DR) and my journey begins ...


 that is all snake oil. don't waste ur time and money on that garbage. and be careful with propecia it can give u nasty sexual side effects. I experienced them myself within two weeks of trying it.

----------


## jisoguxu

any update??

----------


## BaldAt20

*490 days later ...*
Its been a while since I have started my treatment.
Minox 5% two times a day.1mg of fin every other day(its been proven that 1mg hit hard enough so hormones are starting to rise very slowly next day). And i tested every single option and this one actually work.

Its been fairly good. 

That's how i have been thinking for whole damn year. I did everything to completely reduce stress. Also stopped any form of workout completely. No fast foods or any unhealthy food. (started to read indigents list of every product i eat)
No aggressive shampoos that contain any sort of SLS etc. Only Nizoral (part of bald trinity) few times a month ... no burning or ichying effects compared to any other 'woman' type brands.
Also abandoned usage of hair dryer.

Lately the coconut cult started to annoy me. Even my hairdresser asked my why i don't apply it to increase blood flow and thicken my hair.

This month I have bought best coconut oil, super virgin-cold pressed-unpurified.
Applying few times a week as heated-liquid form on my scalp and hair.
Also a little bit of cold one during day but only on hair (use this if you want completely straight hair ... frizz its a big issue when using minox)
I tried adding 100% organic shea butter form my friend from Uganda but ... its to stiff and heated starts to froth a bit. I don't want to loose it natural value so as for now only coco. Soon i will buy 100% black seed oil and mix these two juices.
Cant tell if its good or bad yet. But overall anything that natural cant hurt you. 
My hair became shiny ... like really shiny. Also silky smooth. AND YES frizz is over. I hard terrible curly hair for months ... god its been so simple. I was close to creatine treatment but been afraid of other consequences.


Did I noticed any improvement in:

Regrowth?
 Almost none ... well you might compare photos but you don't have to struggle with them everyday to cover bald spots. Also air and windy weather has become one of my biggest enemies.

Shedding?
 Well its been nice but now im afraid that bald spots strikes back. (it may be a feeling or not but my shirt has more hair than few months ago)

Are you happy with treatment results so far?
Fck no.

Would you sell entrails to get all of crown hair back?
Stupid and immature question ... of course-yes. 

How do I feel lately when thinking about my hair?



Attached pictures present my current state as of *10.10.16*
Pictures made straight after shower with soft shampoo. Waited a little bit to dry completely and applied minox as always. Then coco right before sleep.

----------


## k9gatton

Don't kill yourself. There is life after hair loss. And don't have a mental breakdown over it like I did.

Acknowledge that yes, balding at a young age is horrible. Accept that you will get treated worse and feel less confident because of it. 

But that doesn't mean you can do something about it at least partially. You don't have to spend all your 20's bald if you don't want to.[/QUOTE]




> What could I do ? I can't accept baldness because I had few serius accidents and my  head have terrible shape. I can't imagine to live a proper life without a long hair. At least twice as much as now. I'm really depressed ... most of people's around me never seen me smiling ...


 Start using scientific proven medications. Would recommend Finasteride and Minoxidil. Also, please keep this in mind,
the forehead does respond to Minoxidil, despite what some people might say.

----------


## 18bald

I'm 19 as well and I'm in the exact situation as you. I'm also thinking of suicide just like you, and I don't want to risk my sexual health from propecia as I have heard too many horror stories. And some of these people will tell u women don't hate bald men but when you are 19 and going bald and all ur peers arent losing any hair, they will definitely choose the peers just because they have more hair.
I'm thinking of killing myself on new years eve, until then I'm doing whatever the **** I want to, banging prostitutes and drugs, everything. Sorry just wanted to say it out.

----------


## k9gatton

Everybody feels that way. I feel that way myself a lot of times as well. It's just a feeling. 

As people enter their twenties, both men and women, we become more open, sexually speaking.

Also, although are hormones are in their prime, the brain can continue to develop around the mid twenties.

I firmly believe that anxiety and intelligence are related.

Women have insecurities as well, such as their weight, and other physical characteristics that might fluctuate
with time.

Personally, *in my own opinion*, as men, we see balding as a sign of age. Really, it isn't. Our follicles
are able to created DHT. DHT is five times more powerful an  androgen than testosterone is.

----------


## Hibive

Hi there, don't be sad.

----------


## richter101

Hey bro,

If you're willing to consider suicide because it's so bad, what are you willing to consider in order to make life so good? 🤔

There is a clear solution to this. You get FUE. 2200 grafts you'll at least not look bald in a year. You still won't be perfect but.. then you get another procedure! And another a few years after that.

I practice what I preach. I was willing to do whatever it took to afford my surgeries and did all the research possible to select my Doctor. Now I have happiness everyday of my life. So you pay to play but at least you know it's worth it and enough of these will work.


*Richter101 is a former patient of Dr. Parsa Mohebi
*
Born Oct 89
Began Seeing Gradual Hair Loss Oct 09
Began Seeing Gradual Hair Gain June 15

My regimen includes:
HT #1 2200 (ARTAS- FUE) grafts at Parsa Mohebi Hair Restoration in Los Angeles in 2016
Finasteride daily, since 2014
Rogaine experimenter from 2012- 13 RIP

Planning HT #2 By End of This Year  :Smile:

----------


## k9gatton

There is hope, especially at your young age. If you use proven medication that works, such as Finasteride and Minoxidil, you can grow your hair back.

Don't give up hope. And please, keep living! You have lots of great moments in your future as you hit your twenties.

I hope everything is going well for this person.

----------

